# Pacers have spoken to Celtics about a deal for Rondo



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

> The Indiana Pacers have reportedly spoken with the Boston Celtics about a possible deal for All-Star point guard Rajon Rondo, sources have told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> The two teams have reportedly discussed the framework of a deal that would send the 25-year-old to Indiana. While it is unknown what pieces the Celtics have requested in return for Rondo, Yahoo! reports that they may be working with Indiana to complete a three way trade with the New Orleans Hornets in order to acquire Chris Paul. It was reported late last night that the Celtics were interested in acquiring Paul to replace Rondo, but that the Hornets were not interested in a straight-up trade.
> 
> News broke yesterday that the Celtics would be open to trading their point guard who has turned into one of the game’s best distributors over the past several seasons. Despite his on-the-court success for Boston, Celtics general manager Danny Ainge is believed to be looking for a scorer who can lighten the load for Paul Pierce. In 68 games during the 2010-11 season, Rondo averaged 10.6 points and 11.2 assists per game, where Chris Paul has averaged 18.7 points and 9.9 assists per game over his NBA career.


http://tracking.si.com/2011/11/30/report-pacers-have-spoken-to-the-celtics-about-a-deal-for-rajon-rondo/

Ill be absolutely amazed if we could pull this off.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Would not be a bad move to make, but not sure who we will give up.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

^^Yeah, you'd think any deal would involve Granger...but I don't see why Boston would want Granger, Jeff Green, and Pierce on the roster.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

That's the thing. I have no idea what we would trade for Rondo. Granger for Rondo doesn't really make sense for Boston. If we can make this happen without parting with too many of our young pieces I would for sure be okay with it.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Hibbert's the only Pacer I want anything to do with, but I doubt he's on the table for Rondo.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Floods said:


> Hibbert's the only Pacer I want anything to do with, but I doubt he's on the table for Rondo.


To be expected.

Paul George may also be a guy Ainge has his eye on.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Losing Paul George would really sting. I think the kid is an absolute stud.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Does getting Rondo and losing George really move in the right direction? Before all non Pacer fans freak out, yes, I know Rondo is head and shoulders the better player, but George could be something special. Haven't been this excited about a young Pacer since Jon Bender (that sure worked out.....).

I never liked Rondo. Great player, very questionable attitude. Not to mention, while not a star, Collison is still pretty damn good. I say try to move Granger+ for a star quality 3 or 4 and we continue to build the team from within.

You bring Rondo here and hes going to try to make it _his_ team. I want nothing to do with that.


----------

